# Cowhouse 1 Hunt Club-Fargo,GA/10000 Acres/30 members



## JasonB (Mar 21, 2013)

Over 10,000 acres with only 30 members! Dog Hunting & Still Hunting (Still hunters are welcomed and can hunt anywhere)! Nice roads and loaded with deer! Camp with electric and water on the property! No drama or -shooby dooby dooo waa in this club just hunt and have fun,whiners need not apply! Dues are $1500 Call MJ at 904-669-8300


----------



## JasonB (Mar 23, 2013)

A few openings left!


----------



## JasonB (Apr 10, 2013)

Back to the top!


----------



## bjoiner (Apr 10, 2013)

how do you all hunt as one group or differant groups


----------



## JasonB (Apr 15, 2013)

No there is only a couple small groups but it is not a club rule or anything. Anyone can hunt anywhere with whomever they want.


----------

